# First heat cycle



## annapersia (Feb 8, 2020)

Hi guys,
My german shepherd is 7 and a half months old and has just started her first cycle. I wasn't expecting her to start till at least 9 months. Is she on the younger side of starting her heat or is it normal? Thanks!


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

Yes, she is on the younger side than what’s typical for this breed, but within normal range. What symptoms is she showing so far?


----------



## annapersia (Feb 8, 2020)

annapersia said:


> Hi guys,
> My german shepherd is 7 and a half months old and has just started her first cycle. I wasn't expecting her to start till at least 9 months. Is she on the younger side of starting her heat or is it normal? Thanks!





Fodder said:


> Yes, she is on the younger side than what’s typical for this breed, but within normal range. What symptoms is she showing so far?


Yeah I've read that if they are over weight it can bring on an early cycle but she isn't overweight. She is sleeping more than usual, bleeding and has a swollen vulva.


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

annapersia said:


> Yeah I've read that if they are over weight it can bring on an early cycle but she isn't overweight. She is sleeping more than usual, bleeding and has a swollen vulva.


Nods.
I wouldn’t be concerned...
I had a perfectly normal/healthy lab x shepherd that went into heat the day she turned 6 months. No problems.


----------

